# Soundstage and imaging of speakers...



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it as important to setup a pair of speakers for soundstage imaging when you are using Audyssey? I am tending to think the differences in speakers is not as great when they are run through the processor vs no processing at all. Which brings up another issue... Does it make auditioning a pair of speakers prior to purchase as necessary as it is when they will be for 2 channel only with no processing?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think it is still important to find the optimum location and orientation for imaging. It is more about reflections than boudary affects and frequency response. Some of the correction might affect imaging and it may be necessary to perform several iterations, but if you place the speakers where they perform best to start with, it is unlikely that you will make many changes after running the correction.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Is it as important to setup a pair of speakers for soundstage imaging when you are using Audyssey? I am tending to think the differences in speakers is not as great when they are run through the processor vs no processing at all. Which brings up another issue... Does it make auditioning a pair of speakers prior to purchase as necessary as it is when they will be for 2 channel only with no processing?


I agree with Leonard. However there can be _some_ truth in what you suggest, depending on many factors.

My own experience with soundstage & imaging has been that if speakers are set up for poor imaging, no amount of EQ or processing will make it really good. EQ can make pretty good imaging somewhat better. And yes, Audyssey can help _reduce_ variations between speakers. But it is easy to count on having EQ or room correction (Audyssey) do too much and end up being disappointed. I suggest getting speakers that are as close as what you want as you can get, then set them up the best you can - just as Leonard has suggested - then use Audyssey for fine tuning.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Is it as important to setup a pair of speakers for soundstage imaging when you are using Audyssey?


I'd say yes. If 2ch is important to you. A pair set up to give "good" stereo imaging to the listener, should also sound good in MCH. But vice versa isn't necessarily true.



ellisr63 said:


> I am tending to think the differences in speakers is not as great when they are run through the processor vs no processing at all.


If the speakers have similar 3d radiation characteristics, then that might apply. But they often don't and there are a host of other factors, other than FR that can affect the sound. FR is a dominant factor (or better yet, composites like Harman offers, including "First Reflection" and "Sound Power", which are averages).



ellisr63 said:


> Does it make auditioning a pair of speakers prior to purchase as necessary as it is when they will be for 2 channel only with no processing?


Yes.
Unless you trust others to tell you what sounds best to you.

cheers,


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So I should set up the main channels for imaging (staying within the recommended angles for a multi channel setup), correct? 

What do you do about the rest of the channels in 9.2, 11.2 etc. setup? I am assuming you have the back of the speakers flush or at least parallel with the wall, and just stick with the suggested angles? If they are up by the ceiling do they get angled down too?

Room treatment will then accentuate the imaging, correct?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> So I should set up the main channels for imaging (staying within the recommended angles for a multi channel setup), correct?


Yes, if you intend to listen in stereo (2ch).



ellisr63 said:


> What do you do about the rest of the channels in 9.2, 11.2 etc. setup? I am assuming you have the back of the speakers flush or at least parallel with the wall, and just stick with the suggested angles? If they are up by the ceiling do they get angled down too?


Don't know. Not my area of expertise, I would suggest following either the manufacturer/format recommendations or the experts here. Most I've ever had is 7ch (now 5ch) and never in a "dedicated" room, but rather a "living" or multi-purpose room.



ellisr63 said:


> Room treatment will then accentuate the imaging, correct?


They can certainly _change_ the imaging, "accentuate" being one possibility. In both 2ch and MCH, which have very different properties.

cheers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The least amount of processing the better. Set up your speakers front speakers mains to where the sound the best to you. For surround best to just use the THX recommended locations.

If you decide to put up treatments: bass traps, side wall first reflection points...etc then after that is done do the above again prior to running the EQ


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Andre said:


> The least amount of processing the better.


I agree with this in general, from the standpoint that processing (EQ, room correction) is often assumed to be a cure-all, or capable of doing more than it actually can. However, do not be afraid of using it where it is helpful. The right EQ or room correction can give excellent results with no downside. But if you can get desired results without, _simpler is better._


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> What do you do about the rest of the channels in 9.2, 11.2 etc. setup?


Treat all adjacent speakers like stereo pairs. My 7.1 set-up has plenty of phantom imaging floating between the centre speaker and L/R speakers, between the fronts and sides, between the sides and rears, etc. Anyone can accomplish the same. 

I've heard plenty of home theatre set-ups that sound like 5 or 7 pools of mono. Don't end up with something like that. Aiming speakers properly doesn't cost anything, so take advantage of the free tweak. 

If you're able to get good phantom imaging in between all your speakers, then you'll hear precise localization without ever being aware of where the speakers physically are. Just like when you hear a centre image in a stereo set-up.


----------

